# Isb Meeting Notification



## bluenose (6/11/12)

Hi guys,

Wednesday November 14th is locked in and confirmed with Harts. We should be able to get the room upstairs at the back.

I thought if people come straight from work it might be better to start early - say 6pm?

I wasn't going to have any specific topic for discussion, more just a casual chat over a few beers but if anyone has any suggestions then let me know.

A few ideas I wanted to kick around include:

- How often to meet? Do we want a regular monthly meeting or just ad-hoc?
- Brewdays - where and what do we want to brew?
- Xmas case-swap?
- USA trip to attend the American Homebrewing Conference in Philadelphia June 2013
- Brewing a single-hop reference set

For this meeting Scotty from Rocks Brewing has kindly agreed to allow us to bring some beer for sharing/tasting. We shouldn't abuse this, so for this meeting the brew-share topic is "what's that fault?". If you've got a beer that isn't quite right and you want some constructive feedback from your fellow homebrewers then bring along a bottle or two. At the ANHC I attended the calibration session and got some leftover capsules for tainting beer with specific faults that we can go over if people want.

On the Single Hop reference set, I've had the idea for some time to do a group brew-day where we do up a set of 10 single hop beers. I need some volunteers that are able to bring over burners, pots and fermenters to my place. The idea would be to each end up with several bottles of single hop beer brewed identically other than the selection of hop. We can discuss more at the meeting.

All welcome, beginners or advanced, ISB member or not.

Note: If you can't make it but want to be informed of future meetings, PM me with your email address and I will add you to the ISB Google group where future meeting announcements will be made.

See you all next week.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## floppinab (13/11/12)

As an original ISBer, and one who's still in Inner Sydney (while the rest of the limey lot have up and buggered off to far flung destinations), it's great you've picked this up bluenose, well done. Judging by the interest so far seems like the volume of inner sydney brewing types has picked up over the last 2 or so years.

I should be able to pop along tomorrow, all my beers are perfect though  ,I'll try and find the least perfect one to bring along!!!


----------



## xragon (21/11/12)

Just found this, I am sorry I missed it. 

I've recetly gotten into doing some homebrewing and I am working as fast as I can to get some brew experience behind me and build up my knowledge and equipment.

Is this forum the best place to come for information on when and where you are all meeting?


----------



## barls (21/11/12)

the google group is a better place for info. pm me or blue nose an email address and we can add you.


----------

